# Estimated costs on housing



## jswallow (Apr 20, 2010)

So what's a gal to expect for housing costs when relocating to Singapore? You know, looking for a decent apartment of my own, no sharing rooms... 2 or 3 bedrooms (two is fine) plus kitchen and a decent bathroom or two (with tub). It doesn't have to be huge, it'll only be for two people and no pets or kids.

Location? Somewhere close to central transportation to downtown and SMU.

Per month, per year, 3-5 years, whatever kind of numbers you can throw at me, shoot 

(I know it differs hugely from location to location and on what amenities are provided, but it doesn't have to be fancy, thanks)

Thanks so much!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Let me give you a hint .. the moment you say "TUB" you have moved out of the 'economic' rentals. . and positioned towards Up market rentals.

Look for anything upwards of 8K and above .. 

If you are not insisting on 'amenities' such as Swimming Pool, Gym, then your budget starts at 1,200 onwards for 2 bedroom. If you add in these, you are looking at 3,000 onwards .. (oopss, forgot the TUB - then read the previous comment .. )


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

not sure where the 8k is coming from......

we have a 3 bedroom WITH TUB in one of the bathrooms.....

and pay nowhere close to 8k......and have Gym, Pool, Playground, Squash etc etc


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Lenochka - I am not an agent .. just passed my 2 cents opinion

Pray, would you be able to tell me where is your 'apartment' located ?

I am yet to see even the entry level condos have a tub, the tub is a big luxury in most of the apartments, unless the owner himself added as an option. Then again, I haven't seen all the apartments in SIngapore .. 

Thanks


----------



## TechnoWriter (Apr 20, 2010)

Expect to pay above 3,000 a month for a 2 bedder.
Tub is common with the new private housings.

Chose a location thats near the East-West or North-South MRT line.
Communting by train is very convenient since SMU is in between 2 MRT station. 
you may wanna check out smrt's website for this info.

I would prefer the East side, more food, more character and is nearer to the beach.

Have a sampling of the rental market by visiting propertyguru (sorry i cant post links, so u would have to search.

Else you can pm me and i can refer u my agent who helps me settle my housing affairs.

Best


----------



## jswallow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks loads for the info so far! :clap2: I'm sure the range is very different depending on the area, the proximity to public transportation, and amenities. I honestly wouldn't be surprised if the same, say, 1500 sq ft 3 br apartment was 3500 in one place and 7500 in another, so don't sweat it  I'll just average out the two and expect something around there 

However, all this tub-talking's making me slightly hopeful! Maybe I'll be lucky enough to get one without giving up a limb for it. If not then no sweat, it's no big deal.



eBizIntel said:


> Have a sampling of the rental market by visiting propertyguru (sorry i cant post links, so u would have to search.


This website is helping SO much - I love the awesome search feature provided. Thanks eBizIntel!


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

sommerville park...
not the newest of all condo's but the apts are spacious compared to the new developments......


----------



## aircrew (Apr 28, 2010)

Lenochka said:


> sommerville park...
> not the newest of all condo's but the apts are spacious compared to the new developments......


That's quite a nice area, very green, and close to MRT (subway). I actually own a rental unit just next door. It's vacant right now because my last tenant had to go back to England in February.

Shop around, visit first to get a feel of the place. Rentals are on the up, but generally you get what you pay for.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

well....close to MRT is true.....once Farrer Road Station is finished....
this might take another 1+ year or so.....but bus in front of the house which goes direct into CBR.....and other locations....
so we are happy there :focus:


----------



## CSF (Apr 26, 2010)

*Place available for rent*

My place is available for rent from June onwards for 2 years. It's thomson grove. 3 bed room and 2 bathrooms. It faces greenery and it's fully furnished. I'm currently working near SMU and travelling from my place to that area is pretty convenient. It's pretty convenient to either walk to MRT station (~10min) or can take a bus (bus stop outside the condo) and it takes <5min to reach Yio Chu Kang MRT station. In fact anywhere in Singapore is convenient. If you are interested, do give me a call at 91152382.


----------



## CSF (Apr 26, 2010)

oh but my house has no tub though. it's about 1500 sq feet. rental~$3k. We can work out the rental if you are interested. cheers


----------



## rogerlee (May 13, 2010)

expect to pay 2K to 3K a month for a nice apartment/condo


----------

